# Test - trying to insert a you tube video



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like that works - everyone else see it OK?


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

No says it is private


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Strange - I can see it ok - back to you tube to mess about with the settings.........


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

OK - does that make a difference?


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Works ok for me.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Think I worked out what I was doing wrong :speechles


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorted:wave:


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Good - now I can post up the rest of it - that clip will look a bit odd out of context :lol:


----------

